
450 Amazon employees tell Bezos to kick Palantir off AWS - egusa
https://sociable.co/business/amazon-palantir-aws-employees/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18237358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18237358)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18243981](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18243981)

------
arthurofbabylon
Businesses are the new political unit in the United States - employers are
currently more accountable to workers than politicians to constituents. This
is a shift workers need to leverage!

~~~
hashbig
We went quickly from "The government should protect us from these private
cooperations" to "Private cooperations should protect us from the government".

~~~
arthurofbabylon
I think you misinterpreted the above - the point is that the locale of power
shifts, and common people need to trace these changes and take advantage of
opportunities, for the welfare of all. It’s not about seeking “protection”
from anyone. It’s about making sure the people have a say in the events that
impact our lives.

------
hugh4life
And what else will Amazon employees demand AWS not host?

